# Size queens



## diwali123

The other thread was closed but I feel like I was misunderstood. I have never been with someone who was the size of my pinky so I don't know how I would react. I have never been with someone uncut, either. I think that would throw me for a loop. I would need an instruction manual. 
Never been with someone with genital piercings or someone who is extremely large. 
I'm in my forties, all I'm saying is I have somehow ended up with people who were around the same size and cut. At this point I'm set in my ways. 
If I had a really good connection with someone I think it could be worked out. I just don't know that's all I'm saying. 
Plus probably 90% of men here wouldn't be attracted to me anyway. And Im ok with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

I have found in my life that there is not a huge difference in sizes ON AVERAGE. Yes some men are big, some men are smaller but actually when it's standing to attention there's not much in it (so to speak)

Cut, uncut - makes no difference to me

Genital piercings - only once, interesting effect, not unpleasant at all


----------



## Faithful Wife

Do we get banned if we say size matters? Or should I say, do we get banned if we are female and we say size matters?

Clearly it matters. Just look at porn. Even to straight men, size matters.


----------



## that_girl

I prefer uncut.

I like them on the larger side...only because they fit me better.

However, a big penis with NO CONCEPT of foreplay is not a good time.


----------



## diwali123

On the flip side; someone here posted a link a while back to a surgeon who does labiaplasty. I couldn't believe women would do that so I went to look. Ended up finding the section on vaginal rejuvenation. Quite a shock actually. I didn't realize that some vaginas just kind of hang open all the time. Not sure what my point is it was just surprising.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

haha Anatomy is so awesome. We are all so different.


----------



## richie33

This post is in the Men's section and I am the first man to respond.....you are a bunch of perverts. All penis on your minds. I am offended. Just kidding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

:iagree:

I was thinking the same thing.

I guess they all are in need of one to play with :rofl:


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

LOL, I doubt there will be many men posting on this thread. In fact I bet it will be locked up in short order. 

Funny that there is no end of discussion about women's bodies....but any form of potential criticism about the mighty manhood.....and all we hear are whimpers......


----------



## larry.gray

There was a thread in the sex section that lasted for months and had over a thousand posts. 

I didn't see what got it locked, but no reason to think this one can't last.


----------



## Thoreau

diwali123 said:


> On the flip side; someone here posted a link a while back to a surgeon who does labiaplasty. I couldn't believe women would do that so I went to look. Ended up finding the section on vaginal rejuvenation. Quite a shock actually. I didn't realize that some vaginas just kind of hang open all the time. Not sure what my point is it was just surprising.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yes. There are some very large vaginas. There was a thread about it but it was deleted rather quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BjornFree

Thoreau said:


> Oh yes. There are some very large vaginas. There was a thread about it but it was deleted rather quickly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wonder how long a thread on boobies would last.


----------



## that_girl

I do not miss a penis though.

I was getting tired of being prodded for someone else's sexual gratification. 

I just know that whatever is in my future, life is too short for bad sex. I won't settle....


----------



## JCD

BjornFree said:


> Wonder how long a thread on boobies would last.


There was one which lasted for months in the sex section. You need to get out of CWI once in a while.


----------



## JCD

that_girl said:


> I do not miss a penis though.


I cannot agree with this. I would definately miss my penis.

Shrug. Most men are around the median in the bell curve. From my anecdotal experience, if anything, smaller seems more common than larger than average.

The question I just have to wonder about is how exactly do 'size queens' find their candidates? It makes for an awkward opening conversation in the dating scheme.

The only other way I can see is having a good male friend who frequents locker rooms, or gets cast offs from her other female friends...which is also pretty awkward.


----------



## that_girl

Well, I don't plan to date for a long time. If ever. 

I do not miss being prodded and violated with a penis. At all.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

that_girl said:


> Well, I don't plan to date for a long time. If ever.
> 
> I do not miss being prodded and violated with a penis. At all.


Believe it or not, I understand. I used to feel the exact same way. Thankfully, for myself and for hubs, things changed. I hope you can come to a place where you can be at peace as well. Whether you are content to be the way you are or whether you want to change, it's up to you and I wish you well.


----------



## geek down

YES!!! I got in before the thread got closed!!


----------



## frustr8dhubby

that_girl said:


> I do not miss being prodded and violated with a penis. At all.


And you all wonder why all of us men think there are no women that like sex!!?? 

As for the discussion at hand. I have no issues with discussions about man parts so I don't know why it would be closed. I have nothing to brag about unfortunately. Not tiny but not "large".

At least you women have options to fix your so called issues. Breast enhancement, labia reduction, etc..


----------



## Dollystanford

that_girl said:


> I do not miss being prodded and violated with a penis. At all.


Crumbs, I do


----------



## that_girl

frustr8dhubby said:


> And you all wonder why all of us men think there are no women that like sex!!??


I loved sex! My libido is usually sky high! 

But being poked and prodded by someone who has been lying bout loving you? Someone who only takes during sex but never gives? Yea, takes the enjoyment of sex off the table.

Now, the idea of being touched just skeeves me out. Being used. Being violated.

Sorry if I'ma bit bitter on the situation. But i don't miss being USED just because I have a vagina.


----------



## geek down

Its not the penis then TG, its the assh0le attached to it!


----------



## BjornFree

frustr8dhubby said:


> At least you women have options to fix your so called issues. Breast enhancement, labia reduction, etc..


You can try this


----------



## that_girl

Yes. Well....i have no libido. lol. Very odd for me.

But I do know that if a man was really awesome and just fun to be with and then was discovered to have a penis that was too small or whatever (just didn't fit me well or I couldn't feel him nor he me) then we'd have to be just friends.

Sounds harsh, but whatever. Life is too short for bad sex.


----------



## KJ5000

Hey, the heart wants what the heart wants. :awink:


----------



## JCD

that_girl said:


> I loved sex! My libido is usually sky high!
> 
> But being poked and prodded by someone who has been lying bout loving you? Someone who only takes during sex but never gives? Yea, takes the enjoyment of sex off the table.
> 
> Now, the idea of being touched just skeeves me out. Being used. Being violated.
> 
> Sorry if I'ma bit bitter on the situation. But i don't miss being USED just because I have a vagina.


I understand your issues and am sympathetic. However, it's sort of irrelevant to the thread. Wanting zero penis is the antithesis of 'size queen'.

So far, none of the women here have seemed to care about size...except when it's big and used ineptly.

So...does anyone know a size queen...or have you ever dated or married one who confessed to the same?


----------



## Caribbean Man

Dollystanford said:


> Crumbs, I do


^^^Ha ha

Anyway ,I've never been so I don't and I don't think I'll ever try!


----------



## that_girl

I do care about size.

Bigger is better for me.


----------



## geek down

JCD said:


> I understand your issues and am sympathetic. However, it's sort of irrelevant to the thread. Wanting zero penis is the antithesis of 'size queen'.
> 
> So far, none of the women here have seemed to care about size...except when it's big and used ineptly.
> 
> So...does anyone know a size queen...or have you ever dated or married one who confessed to the same?


My last girlfriend was a size queen...It actually got her fired from work because she wouldn't stop talking about it at work and someone complained..


----------



## that_girl

Nice! haha...first laugh I've had all day.

I have been spoiled though. For 5 years. My STBX is rather endowed. And he started to feel "normal". 

lol. Uh oh.


----------



## geek down

honestly, I never thought I was even average. My STBXW never really said anything either way and being a late bloomer, the locker rooms were harsh..

then I met this girl and...yeah....

A few buddy's of mine and their wives/GF used to come with me and my wife to nude beaches or clothing optional resorts once a year in the summer..so one night I asked, and I was suprised at the answer!


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana

geek down said:


> My last girlfriend was a size queen...It actually got her fired from work because she wouldn't stop talking about it at work and someone complained..


I think she was also a nymphomaniac.


----------



## geek down

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> I think she was also a nymphomaniac.


BAZINGO!!! Yeah, I think you're right!


----------



## aribabe

I wouldn't say I'm a size queen... well maybe I am actually.
I can't "deal with" small penises sexually.
Nor is it what I'm accustomed to.

But if my husband had his penis shortened for some reason/some how,
we'd still be good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCD

geek down said:


> honestly, I never thought I was even average. My STBXW never really said anything either way and being a late bloomer, the locker rooms were harsh..
> 
> then I met this girl and...yeah....
> 
> A few buddy's of mine and their wives/GF used to come with me and my wife to nude beaches or clothing optional resorts once a year in the summer..so one night I asked, and I was suprised at the answer!


I've read this about four times now and I am still not getting what you are trying to imply.


----------



## geek down

JCD said:


> I've read this about four times now and I am still not getting what you are trying to imply.


perspective I guess..


----------



## Dollystanford

he's telling everyone he has a big wang dear


----------



## that_girl

:rofl:

wang.


----------



## geek down

Dollystanford said:


> he's telling everyone he has a big wang dear


thanx dolly......


----------



## tacoma

So what exactly is the OP here?

Is this a competition or a wish list?


----------



## just got it 55

Very happy my wife is not a size queen I once told her I did not want her to view XXX porn cause I did not want to see what a real one looks like . I am just as avg as avg can be If I were single I would not be interested in having to strap a 2X4 across my behind to keep from falling in

Have Fun Always


----------



## Thoreau

Dollystanford said:


> he's telling everyone he has a big wang dear


No. He is telling everyone he never knew he had a big wang until he was hanging around nekkid with a bunch of pals and saw their widdle wee wee's and asked how his compared. He was surprised when they all bowed down and proclaimed him "Gargantuan Geek"

I think I got most of the story right.  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down

Thoreau said:


> No. He is telling everyone he never knew he had a big wang until he was hanging around nekkid with a bunch of pals and saw their widdle wee wee's and asked how his compared. He was surprised when they all bowed down and proclaimed him "Gargantuan Geek"
> 
> I think I got most of the story right.  lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are making it VERY HARD not to like you Thoreau...

Keep it up and I'll have to send you a friend request..


----------



## Thoreau

My Liberal friend, Geek. Has a nice ring to it. I will not go to the nudie beach though. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just got it 55

Lady of the Lake 

I was once with a woman preforming some manual stimulation. She as asked me to take my ring of it hurts. I told her it was not my ring it’s my wristwatch. Popeye always said “I am what I am” I guess I will get over it

Have Fun Always


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: omg


----------



## geek down

Thoreau said:


> My Liberal friend, Geek. Has a nice ring to it. I will not go to the nudie beach though. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



OK THATS IT!!!! Friend request incoming!!!

AND THATS GARGANTUAN GEEK!!:rofl:


----------



## Thoreau

Or GeeGee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Or Gidget!


----------



## Thoreau

Rhymes with midget.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

And there you go.


----------



## Dollystanford

'So how did you two lovebirds meet?'

'Well it's a funny story....'


----------



## geek down

Dollystanford said:


> 'So how did you two lovebirds meet?'
> 
> 'Well it's a funny story....'


we met arguing over a thread....

You call me gidget and its over though!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## that_girl

awww, Gidg...did that get up in yer craw? Mah bad.


----------



## Thoreau

We were in ban prison together. 

Me...and the Original G.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geek down

Thoreau said:


> We were in ban prison together.
> 
> Me...and the Original G.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


JUST so there is no confusion... I'm the butch!!


----------



## Dollystanford

Ain't nuthin but a G Thang


----------



## Suspecting

geek down said:


> You are making it VERY HARD not to like you Thoreau...
> 
> Keep it up and I'll have to send you a friend request..


So you all walked around with a full on erection then?


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: dear god.


----------



## Thoreau

I was NOT at the nudie beach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

Creeper.


----------



## Dollystanford

I never thought I'd say this but I think we should get back on to wang size


----------



## geek down

Suspecting said:


> So you all walked around with a full on erection then?


I deserve that... I left the door open and you slammed it in my face...


----------



## that_girl

I would rather have a fat, short penis than a long, thin one.


----------



## geek down

OH...NOW you want one....


----------



## that_girl

No. I don't. lol But if I had to choose.

I'm tellin' ya, I have no desire for a penis. Or sex. Or kissing. Or a hug, even.


----------



## Dollystanford

yes I think girth is more important than length
if you want to feel 'filled' as such


----------



## Wiserforit

I don't see why it should matter to a guy what any particular woman or even women in general prefer, whether it is size of wanger or height or your race, etc.

There are 3.5 billion women to choose from. Surely there is one out there for you.


----------



## Suspecting

Dollystanford said:


> yes I think girth is more important than length
> if you want to feel 'filled' as such


I believe it's because most of the sensing 'receptors' are in the vulva region.


----------



## Thoreau

geek down said:


> we met arguing over a thread....
> 
> You call me gidget and its over though!!:rofl::rofl:


I must correct this misstatement. GeeGee was arguing over a thread. I was merely stating facts and truth and stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoreau

Suspecting said:


> I believe it's because most of the sensing 'receptors' are in the vulva region.



You had me at "vagina".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suspecting

Thoreau said:


> You had me at "vagina".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do you mean?


----------



## geek down

Thoreau said:


> I must correct this misstatement. GeeGee was arguing over a thread. I was merely stating facts and truth and stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lets just agree that we were both right and wrong, but I was more right and you were more wrong..


----------



## that_girl

It's like a real marriage!


----------



## Dollystanford

someone's gonna be in tears over a burnt dinner and late night stop out soon!


----------



## that_girl

Probably Geek.


----------



## geek down

that_girl said:


> Probably Geek.


FAT CHANCE OF THAT!! I'm a French Classically trained chef!!


----------



## Dollystanford

I hope you mean you're a classically trained French chef because if you are French I think there's a whole different row to be had


----------



## geek down

both actually!!


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: so many bad jokes in there.


----------



## geek down

glad I could make you laugh today TG....


----------



## that_girl

Yes. Thank you, gidget.


----------



## geek down

that_girl said:


> Yes. Thank you, gidget.


----------



## that_girl

Is that the finger you use to measure your penis?


----------



## geek down

that_girl said:


> Is that the finger you use to measure your penis?


No...this is..


----------



## that_girl

Ew Too long and skinny.


----------



## geek down

that_girl said:


> Ew Too long and skinny.


I should just stop diggin this hole I'm in huh?


----------



## that_girl

Yus.

Dig it with that long finger there.


----------



## Suspecting

Mine is two inches...

limp from the floor.


----------



## geek down

Suspecting said:


> Mine is two inches...
> 
> limp from the floor.


Where yours bends, mine extends..


----------



## that_girl

Omg.

Gross.

Sausage, anyone?


----------



## geek down

that_girl said:


> Omg.
> 
> Gross.
> 
> Sausage, anyone?


Did someone say sausage??


----------



## GTdad

I've got some "my **** is so big" jokes I'd love to post, but I'm already on thin ice with a mod or two. Or three.


----------



## that_girl

Barf.


----------



## geek down

GTdad said:


> I've got some "my **** is so big" jokes I'd love to post, but I'm already on thin ice with a mod or two. Or three.


I should probably take the same advice and bail out of this thread..


----------



## just got it 55

This thing is deteriorating


----------



## Suspecting

Yeah, I realise it was a gross 'joke'. No one likes sausage in reality.


----------



## Thoreau

Dang....I leave for a minute and there's a total meltdown in here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

yes Thoreau, please get us back on a higher intellectual plane


----------



## Thoreau

I need to go to the woods and live deliberately after this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares

Want intellect? If you are willing to settle for an average sized penis, then you shouldn't really have many problems. If you feel the need to get much bigger, your choices will be somewhat harder to find.
If you keep running into smaller than the accepted average, then you are incredibly unlucky because if you do fall for a guy on the smaller side, there will be nothing he can do to change it.
Since my divorce the only complaints I have had is when I break off the relationship.


----------



## JCD

that_girl said:


> It's like a real marriage!


Yeah....IN PRISON!


----------



## frustr8dhubby

that_girl said:


> No. I don't. lol But if I had to choose.
> 
> I'm tellin' ya, I have no desire for a penis. Or sex. Or kissing. Or a hug, even.


I know you are doing well and that you are pissed at him and I don't blame you but this just makes me sad..


----------



## that_girl

I'm not doing well today. But it will pass.

But yea, my asexual feelings make me sad too. I hope they pass.


----------



## Cobre

Suspecting said:


> Mine is two inches...
> 
> limp from the floor.


Stop measuring it when you’re lying down on your stomach.
:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Trenton

What the heck!?!?!


----------



## Shaggy

Since this is in the men's form shouldn't we be talking about the length of those legs and the size of her breasts?


----------



## Wiserforit

Penis size by country:











Interesting that it is allegedly 5" for the USA and 6.7" for the largest countries, which are in Africa.

The size mentioned here, 8", with a 2 cm standard deviation that I found on another site - for an american that is 3.87 standard deviations above the mean. 

Holy toledo. One man out of every five thousand is 3.5 standard deviations above the mean if this is a normal distribution. So we're talking about fewer than one in five thousand. 

The eight-inchers are out there, but you need to move to Sudan in order to get any kind of reliability on finding one.


----------



## that_girl

HA! That's why! My husband's mom is from Equator, by way of Guatamala. 

And my first boyfriend and first lover was French by way of Canada. LOL!


----------



## Wiserforit

that_girl said:


> HA! That's why! My husband's mom is from Equator, by way of Guatamala.
> 
> And my first boyfriend and first lover was French by way of Canada. LOL!


Hey, isn't that interesting that South America is doing so well?

Southeast Asia - Well, you get brains but a small wee-wee. 

Can't have everything.


----------



## WyshIknew

Is this accurate? Does it really represent, purely hypothetically and no other factors considered, what most women would find ideal?

Because I for one am nowhere near an A and I suspect most of the guys here are the same (though not all)


----------



## Dollystanford

What is the source of that map, is it really saying Africa = big, Asia = small just like every stereotype I've ever heard? 

Are they all using the same measuring device/method?


----------



## WyshIknew

Well if the stereotype were true wouldn't the depth (not sure of correct terminology here) of the Asian lady bits correlate?

_If_ that were true wouldn't they find my western wang uncomfortable?


----------



## Dollystanford

there's no data for N Korea


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl:

So Mongolia is the only Asian country with an average on par with Australia and U.S. There's only like 3 million people there! And also the French are bigger then Anglos, Irish are somehow smaller, and Ethopians are somehow smaller then other Africans? :scratchhead: 

Lol I'm going to be using this to give people sh-t! xD


----------



## Gseries

tacoma said:


> So what exactly is the OP here?
> 
> Is this a competition or a wish list?


I'm reading from beginning and I hope when I get to the last post I understand the OP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

WyshIknew said:


> Well if the stereotype were true wouldn't the depth (not sure of correct terminology here) of the Asian lady bits correlate?
> 
> _If_ that were true wouldn't they find my western wang uncomfortable?


It's a common stereotype widely accepted in Asia I found, Asian men don't really care as the culture is not so much into wang-size but more into wallet-size. And almost all simply aren't interested in inter-racial relationships.

Also many Asian women in Asia are more intimidated then turned on by size -> Haven't you seen the movie Full Metal Jacket? The black guy had to whip it out to show the Vietnamese prostitute that he's not "too big" - the attitude is actually quite common in RL too

Besides the stereotypes do come from some truth in terms of body proportion, many Asians are generally smaller, so a 6'5 bloke with a 4'11 girl may encounter some problems. There are quite a few large Asian people both male and female, but the majority are quite small. As I always say, can't expect Asians to be "tripods" so no need to be "politically correct" in this 

My STBX who had alot of experience in the past with different men confirmed the stereotype based on overall proportion but noted different shapes and sizes can be found on an individual basis. As for this thread, can't blame women for being curious about willies!


----------



## just got it 55

No data for N Korea because KIM Jr has the only active penis everybody else is looking for food


----------



## diwali123

The height of a man has nothing to do with size of penis in my experience. 
I've heard Irish guys talk about how theirs are smaller but never been with one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

I dated a Japanese man for 4 years. He was of average size and a decent lover.

I had no complaints.


----------



## RandomDude

How the hell would the Irish be smaller, disregarding the "map" which I'm going to use just to give people sh-t but not taking it seriously

But then again, it's always easier to say you are smaller to impress, harder to impress when you boast you are massive 
Guess the Irish guys you met are just smart about it lol


----------



## Suspecting

What are women who complain it's too big called?


----------



## BjornFree

Suspecting said:


> What are women who complain it's too big called?


I dunno...a drama queen?


----------



## MrsOldNews

They're called Good actresses lmao


----------



## larry.gray

Suspecting said:


> What are women who complain it's too big called?


Pinky girls.


----------



## gbrad

Well its good to know that I atleast fall into the D category on that chart.


----------



## amr1977

Wiserforit said:


> Penis size by country:
> 
> Interesting that it is allegedly 5" for the USA and 6.7" for the largest countries, which are in Africa.


The data for this study was collected through self-reported surveys, so take it with a grain of salt. Kinsey's original data was also self-reported and also suffers from being conspicuously divergent from the clinical data - always toward the high end. Also, the data is pretty meaningless for ethnically diverse countries like the U.S. for obvious reasons.

The most oft-quoted study these days was one funded by Lifestyles condoms. They arranged for 400 subjects to be measured by two different nurses. The subjects were mostly college-aged males on Spring Break in Cancun, Mexico.

Roughly 100 of the 400 participants were unable to obtain full erections, so data was collected from the remaining 300. A pretty significant methodological issue is that participants knew the purpose of the study was measuring penis size; this almost certainly biased the study toward the larger end of the spectrum and may explain why the average size derived from this study is higher than many previously conducted tests.

This is the study which basically established that 90% of erections will fall into the 5"-7" category lengthwise. Roughly 9% of men fell outside this range and were pretty evenly divided between larger and smaller ends of the curve.

Surprisingly, a full 10.4% of men were smaller than 4" in girth which is two full standard deviations below the mean (5") while the odds of finding a penis over 6" (also 2 SD's) is only 1%. So, the girth department actually has a lot more variance at the extremes than length. And, unfortunately for the ladies, you are far more likely to find a disappointingly 'skinny' penis than a large one.

A discussion of the study and an excellent site for dispelling penis myths in general: Mr. Average - The true story about penis size, from a site that isn't trying to sell you anything.


----------



## geek down

RandomDude said:


> How the hell would the Irish be smaller, disregarding the "map" which I'm going to use just to give people sh-t but not taking it seriously


Its called the curse of the Irish Inch....:rofl:


----------



## Wiserforit

amr1977 said:


> The data for this study was collected through self-reported surveys, so take it with a grain of salt.


Absolutely. 



> Roughly 100 of the 400 participants were unable to obtain full erections,


Too Funny!

I guess that brings about an important point too. A ten-incher that doesn't perform isn't very useful. 

You know this reminds me of the guy who was marketing the **** enhancement pill called Enzyte. He got 25 years for fraud:

Exec behind male supplement Enzyte gets 25 years for fraud - USATODAY.com



> the company created fictitious medical endorsements, fabricated a customer-satisfaction survey and made up numbers to back claims about Enzyte's effectiveness


Those were the commercials with the guy named Bob who was always smiling, talking about his new big "swing" while showing him playing golf, and his wife smiling too.

They relied on people not wanting to sue because that would require divulging that they had a little weiner.


----------



## I Notice The Details

My Texas Stallion gets a B on Wysh's chart. 

I 100% love what I have been blessed with in that department down there....not that I could do anything about it if it were any different. My Princess wife is quite happy too. She says my confidence in using it is "impressive" with a flirtatious smile!

Also, the title of this tread is weird. :scratchhead:


----------



## geek down

Clydesdale is right there with ya in the B category INTD


----------



## JCD

Suspecting said:


> What are women who complain it's too big called?


Keepers (rimshot)

Thank you...don't forget to tip your waitress and try the veal.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

Thoreau said:


> Oh yes. There are some very large vaginas. There was a thread about it but it was deleted rather quickly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Was it actually the vagina or the labia you are describing as very large? The vagina is inside the body, so how could you see the size?*


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

WyshIknew said:


> Is this accurate? Does it really represent, purely hypothetically and no other factors considered, what most women would find ideal?
> 
> Because I for one am nowhere near an A and I suspect most of the guys here are the same (though not all)



*Reminds me of the pantyhose charts!* :rofl:


----------



## that_girl

:rofl: totally!!


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

just got it 55 said:


> Very happy my wife is not a size queen I once told her I did not want her to view XXX porn cause I did not want to see what a real one looks like . I am just as avg as avg can be If I were single I would not be interested in having to strap a 2X4 across my behind to keep from falling in
> 
> Have Fun Always


*So, since you are married, are you interested in that 2x4? * :scratchhead:


----------



## RandomDude

Considering I had a wife who had guys bigger than me which she admitted and I'm certain of - yet she wanted me 3x a fking day...

I say size matters, but only if its too big or too small or one simply doesn't know what to do with a woman


----------



## In_The_Wind

Well I am bigger than average alot bigger plus I have an extremely large internet pen!s I use to really think I could tear it up good until I saw my daughter being born


----------



## RandomDude

> I have an extremely large internet pen!s


:rofl:


----------



## controlledchaos

Odd thread. About four pages of mess in the middle, and a few random insights.

That country map is hilarious, and possibly made by a Canadian.

Dating one Irish or Japanese man and making comments on the entire nations is ridiculous.

Another thought - if 'size queens' need something so big to touch the sides, perhaps the problem isn't with the men out there..?


----------



## that_girl

Oh geez.

Every woman's body is different. So what if it's bigger or smaller. Women can like what they like just as men like what they like.

Who made comments on the entire nations? :lol: oooookay.


----------



## Dollystanford

perhaps size queens just have really loooong vaginas

is there a map for that?


----------



## Faithful Wife

I said it on page one, and will say it again. Even straight men want to see HUGE peens, why else would that be the only thing available in vanilla porn? If straight men want BIG ONES, how can they blame women for wanting BIG ONES?


----------



## that_girl

My doc said i have a "long and skinny vagina". 

lol No wonder I like them long and a little thick. Dang.

If I had a short and wide vagina, I'd want one that fit that too.


----------



## chillymorn

big/ tight / whatever. I can give an orgasm with my tongue and its not all that big.

I can give an orgasm with my fingers and their not all that big.

and I can give one with my c0ck and its just right....at least for me.


my point is that if you have a good relationship. try your best to meet each others needs outside the bedroom then the differences inside the bedroom are minimized. 

openness/honesty also play a roll. I like this not so much that. I'll do this because I love you but I would like this in return. 

if all you care about is a big penis or tight vagina then in my opinion your missing out on the very best part of sex and thats taking pleasure in giving pleasure to your life partner. the person you care about the most in the world.

anything else is just lust and not really love.


----------



## WyshIknew

that_girl said:


> Oh geez.
> 
> Every woman's body is different. So what if it's bigger or smaller. Women can like what they like just as men like what they like.
> 
> Who made comments on the entire nations? :lol: oooookay.


I think this is it TG, so what if some girl is a size queen?

It's her preference and no amount of me saying that I'm a really nice chap blah blah blah but I only have x inches is going to sway her.

It's her choice. I'm sure there is an amazingly well endowed man for her out there.

For every size queen I'm sure there are hundreds of women who really couldn't give a crap about size. Within reason I suppose, teeny weeny or massive would be a problem I guess.

I don't know what it's like for women (obviously) or what other men think but when we get busy I'm not thinking about looseness, tightness size whatever, I'm lost in the moment.

I dunno, perhaps I'm strange.


----------



## Anon Pink

This thread have been hilarious!

Size is not something my women friends talk about much. We pay more attention to hands and forearm strength. Nothing sexier than a man with Popeye's forearms!


----------



## WyshIknew

Anon Pink said:


> This thread have been hilarious!
> 
> Size is not something my women friends talk about much. We pay more attention to hands and forearm strength. Nothing sexier than a man with Popeye's forearms!


Funny you should say that Anon, but a few months back (don't even ask me how it happened because I can't remember) a couple of the ladies had me posting pics of my forearms.

Yeah I know.:scratchhead:

Embarrassingly they said I was meant to flex my muscles to show a groove or something.

I did try but it was pathetic, I'm an electronics nerd not a body builder.


----------



## ATC529R

Thoreau said:


> Oh yes. There are some very large vaginas. There was a thread about it but it was deleted rather quickly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I saw a funny clip on youtube once about how to tell if a woman had a large vagina.......

one large enough to smuggle guns was one persons take on it :rofl:

hell some women are proud to say if you don't have 10 inches they're not interested....


----------



## RandomDude

Anon Pink said:


> Nothing sexier than a man with Popeye's forearms!












Spinach > Pee pills lol


----------



## NewM

Larry David and the Big Vagina - YouTube


----------



## Anon Pink

WyshIknew said:


> Funny you should say that Anon, but a few months back (don't even ask me how it happened because I can't remember) a couple of the ladies had me posting pics of my forearms.
> 
> Yeah I know.:scratchhead:
> 
> Embarrassingly they said I was meant to flex my muscles to show a groove or something.
> 
> I did try but it was pathetic, I'm an electronics nerd not a body builder.


Don't sell yourself short Wysh, electronics require fine motor skills correct? It seems the fine motor skills combined with strength/endurance would be plenty...

Now you should start a thread in social, post a picture of your hand, wrist and forearm doing some fine motor skills... Have the ladies swooning!


----------



## Anon Pink

RandomDude said:


> Spinach > Pee pills lol




Yikes RD! I think I may have exaggerated, or my memory of Popeye lacked definition.


----------



## amr1977

WyshIknew said:


> Is this accurate? Does it really represent, purely hypothetically and no other factors considered, what most women would find ideal?
> 
> Because I for one am nowhere near an A and I suspect most of the guys here are the same (though not all)


I tracked down the origin for this chart, and unsurprisingly, it comes from a site selling penis enlargement devices/protocols. 

If you compare this chart with the clinical data, it is rather obvious that it is faked. With penises measuring over 6" in circumference occurring with a frequency of 1/100 how could this be determined to be the optimal size?

Even assuming a rather high figure of an average of 25 sex partners (I believe that is more than double the NA survey estimates), only 1/4 women would even experience one of these. Also, the length estimates would mean that statistically, most women would simply never encounter the penis size considered ideal.

Bottom line is that guys have little to worry about unless they fall dramatically outside the normal range and factors like physical attractiveness, technique, stamina, etc are going to be a lot more relevant to satisfying your partner.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Hm. My ex was too big to me. It was 7" long and if he thrust hard it hit my cervix and hurt. Shorter is better for more vigorous sex for me. He kept wanting to bring out a toy bigger than him and I kept saying no and hiding it - he thought I was being coy  but NO, I really didn't want it or need it. It HURT.

Thinner and longer is fine, shorter and fatter is fine. I've had lovers across the spectrum and my best lover had the shorter/fatter variety. I didn't like ex for his azzhole as much as his penis. I've only been with one guy who just had one that was unsatisfactory but I was also young and stupid/inexperienced so it was probably me, too. But it was really small.

I don't think I'm unusually small but geez, even after giving birth it snapped back. I'm 5'7" so if vaginas are proportionate to height and therefore it's not super short yet the average penis is fine, in fact preferred, for me.

I think there really IS a penis for every vagina.


----------



## Lon

EnjoliWoman said:


> ...if vaginas are proportionate to height and therefore it's not super short yet the average penis is fine, in fact preferred, for me.
> 
> I think there really IS a penis for every vagina.


I recently found out vaginal depth is not proportional to height  oh also on some thread where I made a comment about trading 1/2" of length for girth because of the cervical limit - I take it back, mine is perfect for whom I need to use it for 

And yeah, the sizes on that chart seem a little exaggerated forsure.


----------



## Dollystanford

Lon did you have sex with a lady by any chance?


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Size queens*



Dollystanford said:


> Lon did you have sex with a lady by any chance?


I'm not gonna brag or anything. Not too much.


----------



## couple

amr1977 said:


> I tracked down the origin for this chart, and unsurprisingly, it comes from a site selling penis enlargement devices/protocols.
> 
> If you compare this chart with the clinical data, it is rather obvious that it is faked. With penises measuring over 6" in circumference occurring with a frequency of 1/100 how could this be determined to be the optimal size?
> 
> Even assuming a rather high figure of an average of 25 sex partners (I believe that is more than double the NA survey estimates), only 1/4 women would even experience one of these. Also, the length estimates would mean that statistically, most women would simply never encounter the penis size considered ideal.
> 
> Bottom line is that guys have little to worry about unless they fall dramatically outside the normal range and factors like physical attractiveness, technique, stamina, etc are going to be a lot more relevant to satisfying your partner.


I have no data to back this up but I would suggest that larger penised men tend to be more confident with sex (particularly in the younger years) and therefore have more casual sex with more partners than smaller penised guys. Also, word gets around about large guys and it opens doors (err legs) easier for them. Your math is flawed because you assume that all men have sex at the same rate. I think that in a given population (school, social circle, etc) a relatively small number of men account for a large number of sexual encounters. I would suggest that the average penis size in the 'player' cohort is bigger than the overage of the overall population. Perhaps not quite the 80-20 rule but you get the idea.


----------



## youkiddingme

We have heard it a thousand times..... Size does not matter.

Well the irony.....this post is up to 11 pages in one day! Maybe it matters after all.


----------



## larry.gray

Faithful Wife said:


> I said it on page one, and will say it again. Even straight men want to see HUGE peens, why else would that be the only thing available in vanilla porn? If straight men want BIG ONES, how can they blame women for wanting BIG ONES?


If they want to see a penis in porn at all, then they aren't totally straight, just mostly straight.

I watched this bit of comedy:

Do Homophobes like Pr0n? - YouTube

When I did, I thought to myself: "yeah, I don't like most porn. It doesn't excite me at all. It caters to bi men who want to see a woman get nailed. I just like a video of a woman playing with herself. Now that's HOT."

So no, "straight" men don't want to see a big penis. Or a small one.


----------



## larry.gray

Anon Pink said:


> This thread have been hilarious!
> 
> Size is not something my women friends talk about much. We pay more attention to hands and forearm strength. Nothing sexier than a man with Popeye's forearms!


Yeah, I've noticed! Since I've started working out, that's where my wife touches me all the time and it gets her going.


----------



## JCD

Anon Pink said:


> This thread have been hilarious!
> 
> Size is not something my women friends talk about much. We pay more attention to hands and forearm strength. Nothing sexier than a man with Popeye's forearms!


Thank you for bringing my 'muscle' regime into focus.

But I suppose I should ask the wife what she likes.


----------



## Dollystanford

I am a 'shoulder' size queen if that counts?


----------



## nunikit

I have an opinion on this subject....

Growing up in Hawaii (with hippie parents) was sexually open for me anyways. I had a few friends that preferred larger vs smaller. I actually witnessed one of them famously, throw a guy out of the hotel room because he didn't measure up. He's probably still in therapy to this day.... 
I looked for how a man uses his hands and dances with you. The hips really don't lie. 

I don't like larger/longer men or riding horses, they both make you walk funny the next day. 

I've actually gotten a vaginal rejuvenation, indoors, not outdoors might I add. 

Before the surgery, and after childbirth there was definitely a difference. From a woman's perspective, I found that I had to utilize kegels a lot more, learned different techniques/movements in bed with the hips and pelvis to compensate. 

I watched porn for women to learn btw.

After the surgery, the indoors is actually shorter and narrower. I've unleashed the newly redesigned vagina on my soon to be ex, he did notice a difference, and I found that it wasn't comfortable to have sex with him anymore. Physically and emotionally. 

I think the female parts wanted a divorce, and it took my brain a bit to catch up....


----------



## Tigger

The girth is what matters the most to me. I like some length but no too long as that hurts. 

I do like them big.

My husband is big. 

I like when he wears a thong and dances to the quack like a duck song for me.


----------



## WyshIknew

nunikit said:


> I have an opinion on this subject....
> 
> Growing up in Hawaii (with hippie parents) was sexually open for me anyways. I had a few friends that preferred larger vs smaller.* I actually witnessed one of them famously, throw a guy out of the hotel room because he didn't measure up. He's probably still in therapy to this day.... *
> I looked for how a man uses his hands and dances with you. The hips really don't lie.
> 
> I don't like larger/longer men or riding horses, they both make you walk funny the next day.
> 
> I've actually gotten a vaginal rejuvenation, indoors, not outdoors might I add.
> 
> Before the surgery, and after childbirth there was definitely a difference. From a woman's perspective, I found that I had to utilize kegels a lot more, learned different techniques/movements in bed with the hips and pelvis to compensate.
> 
> I watched porn for women to learn btw.
> 
> After the surgery, the indoors is actually shorter and narrower. I've unleashed the newly redesigned vagina on my soon to be ex, he did notice a difference, and I found that it wasn't comfortable to have sex with him anymore. Physically and emotionally.
> 
> I think the female parts wanted a divorce, and it took my brain a bit to catch up....


Gawd Nuni, that's awful. As confident a person as I am I think that would destroy me for quite some time. What a terrible thing to do.
Is she still as shallow and nasty as that now?

Don't get me wrong, It's her choice to like whatever she likes but there are ways to do things.

What did she do, carry a ruler in her pocket?


----------



## WyshIknew

Dollystanford said:


> I am a 'shoulder' size queen if that counts?


That's strange, as a young man I was often told that I had broad shoulders, was that meant to be a compliment do you think?


----------



## nunikit

WyshIknew said:


> Gawd Nuni, that's awful. As confident a person as I am I think that would destroy me for quite some time. What a terrible thing to do.
> Is she still as shallow and nasty as that now?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, It's her choice to like whatever she likes but there are ways to do things.
> 
> What did she do, carry a ruler in her pocket?


She was brutal now that I think about it. She was really pretty and mean.... 

I believe they were getting into the "moment" and when she realized what size he was, she wasn't in agreement. 

And yes, she was very vocal about her preference for larger men. Maybe he thought he could convert her or something along those lines...

My sister is very direct also, she will just ask a man how big he is. Just states her preference likes she's ordering off the menu. 

Cringe worthy attitudes. 

On the other hand, I've politely declined a roll in the hay when confronted with a jumbo jet for a penis. So it can go both ways I suppose.


----------



## Dollystanford

WyshIknew said:


> That's strange, as a young man I was often told that I had broad shoulders, was that meant to be a compliment do you think?


well of course Wysh, that's like saying 'is being told I have a nice tight ass a compliment'

I don't know if you watched 'Lost' but there's a guy in it called Sawyer who has one of the most beautiful faces I've ever seen. I lusted after him for a good few episodes....until they shot him coming out of the water, total bottle top shoulders. Dude that killed my horn so fast ha ha


----------



## WyshIknew

nunikit said:


> She was brutal now that I think about it. She was really pretty and mean....
> 
> I believe they were getting into the "moment" and when she realized what size he was, she wasn't in agreement.
> 
> And yes, she was very vocal about her preference for larger men. Maybe he thought he could convert her or something along those lines...
> 
> My sister is very direct also, she will just ask a man how big he is. Just states her preference likes she's ordering off the menu.
> 
> Cringe worthy attitudes.
> 
> On the other hand, I've politely declined a roll in the hay when confronted with a jumbo jet for a penis. So it can go both ways I suppose.


Well I suppose if she had mentioned her preference for large ones repeatedly and to him then he must bear some of the blame too.
Hypothetically speaking if I was getting to know a woman and 'fancied' her but found out she would only be interested if I had 8" or more I would politely bow out. What would be the point otherwise?

I don't think your sister's attitude is cringeworthy at all to be honest, so long as she states her preference up front in a non demeaning way.

And is there any difference in a purely sexual partner or husband/boyfriend material? The right man in everything but penis size how much of a deal breaker would that be for them? If it meant missing out on some of the other attributes of a man just to get a guy with a big willy I wonder if they would either not entertain it or just get bored.

Your last paragraph made me laugh, I can just imagine the scenario.


----------



## WyshIknew

Dollystanford said:


> well of course Wysh, that's like saying 'is being told I have a nice tight ass' a compliment
> 
> I don't know if you watched 'Lost' but there's a guy in it called Sawyer who has one of the most beautiful faces I've ever seen. I lusted after him for a good few episodes....until they shot him coming out of the water, total bottle top shoulders. Dude that killed my horn so fast ha ha


Well I was told that too (the ass thing) I was slim in those days. I can understand that as it is a sexual attraction thing.

But being told you have broad shoulders:scratchhead: perhaps I'm missing something but shoulders are shoulders they're nothing special. Despite being an old chap I obviously still have much to learn. I'll probably get it all sorted out right before I pop my clogs.

Yes I remember Sawyer, I thought he was pretty buff and what women lusted after. Didn't watch the last series of Lost as I got to the stage where I thought they were 'milking' it for all they were worth, they had 'jumped the shark'.


----------



## JCD

Dollystanford said:


> well of course Wysh, that's like saying 'is being told I have a nice tight ass' a compliment
> 
> I don't know if you watched 'Lost' but there's a guy in it called Sawyer who has one of the most beautiful faces I've ever seen. I lusted after him for a good few episodes....until they shot him coming out of the water, total bottle top shoulders. Dude that killed my horn so fast ha ha


What, pray tell, is a 'bottle top'?


----------



## controlledchaos

larry.gray said:


> If they want to see a penis in porn at all, then they aren't totally straight, just mostly straight.
> 
> So no, "straight" men don't want to see a big penis. Or a small one.


Not sure that's true considering the majority of porn viewed includes girl on guy, and the majority of men are not bi.... I think.



Dollystanford said:


> I don't know if you watched 'Lost' but there's a guy in it called Sawyer who has one of the most beautiful faces I've ever seen. I lusted after him for a good few episodes....until they shot him coming out of the water, total bottle top shoulders. Dude that killed my horn so fast ha ha


I noticed that too! In a different way though, not related to my comment to larry.gray above


----------



## Dollystanford

JCD said:


> What, pray tell, is a 'bottle top'?


----------



## Caribbean Man

Not all shoulders are created equal....










Neither pecs,or abs....


----------



## Kobo

Seems like we have as many well endowed posters as we have women married to well endowed men. Hmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

> Originally Posted by JCD
> What, pray tell, is a 'bottle top'?


Totally slope-shouldered (he is freakishly so!)


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

WyshIknew said:


> That's strange, as a young man I was often told that I had broad shoulders, was that meant to be a compliment do you think?


*YES!!*


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

nunikit said:


> I have an opinion on this subject....
> 
> Growing up in Hawaii (with hippie parents) was sexually open for me anyways. I had a few friends that preferred larger vs smaller. I actually witnessed one of them famously, throw a guy out of the hotel room because he didn't measure up. He's probably still in therapy to this day....
> I looked for how a man uses his hands and dances with you. The hips really don't lie.
> 
> I don't like larger/longer men or riding horses, they both make you walk funny the next day.
> 
> I've actually gotten a vaginal rejuvenation, indoors, not outdoors might I add.
> 
> Before the surgery, and after childbirth there was definitely a difference. From a woman's perspective, I found that I had to utilize kegels a lot more, learned different techniques/movements in bed with the hips and pelvis to compensate.
> 
> *I watched porn for women to learn btw.*
> 
> After the surgery, the indoors is actually shorter and narrower. I've unleashed the newly redesigned vagina on my soon to be ex, he did notice a difference, and I found that it wasn't comfortable to have sex with him anymore. Physically and emotionally.
> 
> I think the female parts wanted a divorce, and it took my brain a bit to catch up....


To learn what exactly?


----------



## Dollystanford

it doesn't look as bad in the second pic but the top one

oh man

sorry Josh babes, walk on by - this isn't the Brit you're looking for


----------



## diwali123

I love broad shoulders. Not like football player big but like swimmer big. 
It's very manly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Size queens*



WyshIknew said:


> Well I was told that too (the ass thing) I was slim in those days. I can understand that as it is a sexual attraction thing.
> 
> But being told you have broad shoulders:scratchhead: perhaps I'm missing something but shoulders are shoulders they're nothing special. Despite being an old chap I obviously still have much to learn. I'll probably get it all sorted out right before I pop my clogs.
> 
> Yes I remember Sawyer, I thought he was pretty buff and what women lusted after. Didn't watch the last series of Lost as I got to the stage where I thought they were 'milking' it for all they were worth, they had 'jumped the shark'.


I on the other hand have a freakishly wide back, which really means I have broad shoulders, however it's not like they're muscular or round... I have only every received one compliment about having broad shoulders and that was from my grandma  I can understand the confusion Wysh.


----------



## naga75

when i had been dating my wife for awhile (before we got naked together), i told her i was "hung like a bee". that way, she would be pleasantly surprised. she was. we still laugh about that. i think size matters more to guys than to girls, but thats just my opinion.
work with what ya got and be happy.


----------



## WyshIknew

Lon said:


> I on the other hand have a freakishly wide back, which really means I have broad shoulders, however it's not like they're muscular or round... I have only every received one compliment about having broad shoulders and that was from my grandma  I can understand the confusion Wysh.


Looking at those pictures of Sawyer I can see the difference. My shoulders go more or less straight out in my pics and from what I recall of your pics Lon so do yours.

Is it more 'attractive' to have straight shoulders in general or is that an individual preference?

He may be better looking and have a better physique but at least my shoulders are straight. Yay for me!


----------



## Anon Pink

Caribbean Man said:


> Not all shoulders are created equal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither pecs,or abs....


isn't that the truth!

Now those are shoulders and arms a girl can hold onto! Yum!


----------



## Dollystanford

not sure about the itsy bitsy waist though
I'll have to study it more to see how acceptable this is to me


----------



## Anon Pink

Only I still wanna say; Pull up yer damn pants!... Or down... Which ever...


----------



## larry.gray

controlledchaos said:


> Not sure that's true considering the majority of porn viewed includes girl on guy, and the majority of men are not bi.... I think.


Well if they like watching porn that has men in it, they're at least a little bit gay.


----------



## ATC529R

since we cant have a vagina thread and I believe in equality for all...........


----------



## tacoma

I still haven't a clue what this thread is "really" about.


----------



## LostViking

This is a mysandrous thread and should be shut down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LostViking

Just kidding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R

LostViking said:


> This is a mysandrous thread and should be shut down.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had to googel that and got this result


----------



## controlledchaos

larry.gray said:


> Well if they like watching porn that has men in it, they're at least a little bit gay.


I feel like that statement (and way of thinking) deserves a thread on it's own. 

That video you linked to was hilarious though.


----------



## humanbecoming

*Re: Re: Size queens*



ATC529R said:


> since we cant have a vagina thread and I believe in equality for all...........


Hmmm.... Needs to be brunette though. Blondes just aren't all that.


----------



## WyshIknew

tacoma said:


> I still haven't a clue what this thread is "really" about.



Diwali's original post below, I suppose looking at her post the title perhaps should have been average size queens.

I think this is a point Diwali was trying to get over from another thread that she wasn't sure how she would react to a tiny willy.

But as per usual for TAM the original point of the post has meandered rather.






diwali123 said:


> The other thread was closed but I feel like I was misunderstood. I have never been with someone who was the size of my pinky so I don't know how I would react. I have never been with someone uncut, either. I think that would throw me for a loop. I would need an instruction manual.
> Never been with someone with genital piercings or someone who is extremely large.
> I'm in my forties, all I'm saying is I have somehow ended up with people who were around the same size and cut. At this point I'm set in my ways.
> If I had a really good connection with someone I think it could be worked out. I just don't know that's all I'm saying.
> Plus probably 90% of men here wouldn't be attracted to me anyway. And Im ok with that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Diwali, I'm 'uncut' as far as I know there is no difference. I take great care over hygiene, usually showering twice a day especially in the Summer.

I don't know if there is a difference in sensation for a woman between cut and uncut. I don't want to do TMI but I've been told that it is visually 'interesting' to see it unfurl itself.

I have read that from the male perspective an uncut penis can be more sensitive than a cut penis. Whether it was me being a poor lover or the fact I am uncut but I did have great trouble with control when I was young.


----------



## yellowledbet

Dollystanford said:


> perhaps size queens just have really loooong vaginas
> 
> is there a map for that?












Wrong Map?


----------



## Lon

Wrong canal.


----------



## Dollystanford

just read his signature ha ha


----------



## Faithful Wife

Larry Gray said: "So no, "straight" men don't want to see a big penis. Or a small one."

Yes...they do. All the time. Well, not small ones, but big ones for sure. I know it might "seem gay", but they are straight, and still like to see BIG ONES.

They aren't buying this type:

BUCKY LARSON: BORN TO BE A STAR - Official Trailer - In Theaters 9/9! - YouTube


----------



## diwali123

With Jack, Sawyer, Sayed, and Desmond on an island, I think I'd just have to be a ho and get them to do stuff for me for sex. Lol but where to start?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

It's the unfurling part that I would be kind of lost on. Oral sex would be strange starting from soft.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouAnn Poovy

diwali123 said:


> It's the unfurling part that I would be kind of lost on. Oral sex would be strange starting from soft.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's actually odd to stuff it all in your mouth, and it slowly starts to fill you up! :rofl:


----------



## WyshIknew

Again I think there is little difference. I did look up a few sites after I posted.
I'm still unsure if there is any benefit for the woman although I saw mention that no lube is needed normally with uncut due to the flexibility of the skin, or something.

It also mentions that as the head of the penis is protected it is more sensitive which can give a whole new interest in playing.

http://goaskalice.columbia.edu/circumcision-and-sex

One of the sites I saw.


----------



## Caribbean Man

tacoma said:


> I still haven't a clue what this thread is "really" about.



Maybe we should start another thread:

" ...SIZE of your bank account MATTERS!..."


----------



## Anon Pink

Caribbean Man said:


> Maybe we should start another thread:
> 
> " ...SIZE of your bank account MATTERS!..."


Yes, of course it matters, but only if you have a large bank account and a really bad cough! We still have to live with the person attached to the bank account!


----------



## tacoma

Anon Pink said:


> Yes, of course it matters, but only if you have a large bank account and a really bad cough! We still have to live with the person attached to the bank account!


But how much larger does your bank account have to be to make up for a small penis?

What is an inch valued at?
2K 3K?


----------



## tacoma

diwali123 said:


> It's the unfurling part that I would be kind of lost on. Oral sex would be strange starting from soft.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's awesome!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Anon Pink said:


> Yes, of course it matters, but only if you have a large bank account and a really bad cough! We still have to live with the person attached to the bank account!


:iagree:lol,

Ah, the vagaries of life!


----------



## Lon

tacoma said:


> But how much larger does your bank account have to be to make up for a small penis?
> 
> What is an inch valued at?
> 2K 3K?


one order of magnitude per inch, starting at $1M


----------



## tacoma

Lon said:


> one order of magnitude per inch, starting at $1M


That leaves me with about a $1.50 in err....near my pocket


----------



## Anon Pink

:rofl::lol:


OMG I so needed these laughs right now!


----------



## hookares

Anon Pink said:


> Yes, of course it matters, but only if you have a large bank account and a really bad cough! We still have to live with the person attached to the bank account!


Yeah. Everybody believes the politically correct sayings:
Size doesn't matter and 
no honest woman would marry a guy for his money.:lol:


----------



## Deejo

This thread is so big ... I don't know if it will fit in the forum.

I think we've gotten a firm grip on this subject, grappled with and pumped it for all its worth. 

Let's just have a cigarette and a nap now, K?


----------



## Amplexor

Aww, man. I was just about to whip out a massive post!


----------

